

Enterprise 2.0: Why All Business Software Must Go Social? - iki23
http://blogs.forbes.com/ciocentral/2011/04/22/enterprise-2-0-why-all-business-software-must-go-social/

======
iki23
More on that topic by Pehong Chen / Broadvision:
<http://www.broadvision.com/en/news.php>

